# Are there any comparison websites in Spain



## m5rcc (Aug 30, 2011)

As the title suggests, tried searching the forum for this but couldnt find anything.

Looking for some house insurance in a second house in Spain and was wondering if there are comparethemarket/gocompare type websites to use.

I have come across a good one for banks (mejorescuentascorrientes dot com)

Also is one able to change utility suppliers as one is in the UK?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

m5rcc said:


> As the title suggests, tried searching the forum for this but couldnt find anything.
> 
> Looking for some house insurance in a second house in Spain and was wondering if there are comparethemarket/gocompare type websites to use.
> 
> ...


I haven't used any of them, but ...

Here's one for energy
Comisión Nacional de la Energía. Comparador de Ofertas de Energía: Gas y Electricidad

Mortgages, bank cards
http://www.comparador.com/www/es-es/cgi/comp_cliente+fichhtml?nombre=comp_cliente/index.html

Car insurance which seem to be the most common comparison sites
https://www.rastreator.com/landing/seguro-coche5.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=ppc&utm_term=rastreator&utm_campaign=


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cannot help you with such a site, however we use this firm,

SEGUROS MAPFRE

We find them very good for car and properties,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's a comparison website: Comparativa de Seguros | Coche, Vida, Hogar, Médicos, Motos | CdB

Linea Directa is hard to beat for house insurance, as you can customise your cover and you only pay for what you need.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks guys - I've put some of those in teh 'ussful links' sticky


----------



## m5rcc (Aug 30, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Here's a comparison website: Comparativa de Seguros | Coche, Vida, Hogar, Médicos, Motos | CdB
> 
> Linea Directa is hard to beat for house insurance, as you can customise your cover and you only pay for what you need.


Would Linea Directa insure a property as a second property?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

m5rcc said:


> Would Linea Directa insure a property as a second property?


You mean as an unoccupied property? Don't see why not - ask them, they have an English speaking phone line.


----------

